# ISO help buying smoked whitefish or shad



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2010)

I adore smoked shad and trout. I'd like to try white fish as well. Any one know where the best place to buy it is? I'd appreciate your help please any dip recipes welcome as well.
kades


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't they sell it in the grocery stores? Do you have Russian stores with in reach, they have the best selection of smoked fish.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 1, 2010)

I find it at the Jewish deli's here in Baltimore. Great stuff! I've never made a dip with it though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 1, 2010)

Online, I found one place in New York and one in Federal Way, Wa.  Nothing got me any closer to you, Kades!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone I'd like to make a whitefish salad and a dip for my family. I'll look further.kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 2, 2010)

Barefoot Contessa just did a smoked white sald to shmear on toasted bagel slices.Looked Yummy! Just use the same type of things you like in your Chicken salad but use fish.

Where in CA are you? I bet you have a russian deli close by like CharlieD said. The one near me has a bunch of different smoked fishes and some great pirogi's too.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Barefoot Contessa just did a smoked white sald to shmear on toasted bagel slices.Looked Yummy! Just use the same type of things you like in your Chicken salad but use fish.
> 
> Where in CA are you? I bet you have a russian deli close by like CharlieD said. The one near me has a bunch of different smoked fishes and some great pirogi's too.


I live in Modesto, I think my grocer could and would get it for me. They have tons of smked salmon so I'll go ask and thanks. I saw Ina/s recipe and that is what got me going
kadesma


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 2, 2010)

You could try smoking some fish yourself.It is very easy.
It is better when it is uber-fresh too.

Alton brown made a smoker out of a cardboard box on one of his episodes.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2010)

Babylon Market 
209-579-5285
1300 Sylvan Ave # 16 Modesto, CA 95355


I think this is russian store, is it anywhere close to you? If in fact they are russina store they should have tons of smoked fish.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Babylon Market
> 209-579-5285
> 1300 Sylvan Ave # 16 Modesto, CA 95355
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie, I know just where they are and will go have a look tomorrow oor the next day. Thank you so much you are a dear.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> You could try smoking some fish yourself.It is very easy.
> It is better when it is uber-fresh too.
> 
> Alton brown made a smoker out of a cardboard box on one of his episodes.



Really? Wow. I'll ask my DH - he seems to have most of the episodes of Good Eats.

The uber fresh part is why I adore Danish smoked herring and sort of meh about kippers 

I don't live near the ocean, so I can't get really fresh fish here. But, I am definitely interested in smoking other stuff.


----------



## MSC (Nov 3, 2010)

Gotta admit I never would have thought of smoked white fish as part of a dip, so went googling and found a slew of hits.  Actually these recs sound more like a spread than a dip but we won't allow a semantic problem get in the way of taste!
Try these search terms on google.
recipe | recipes "smoked white fish" dip


----------

